# Original Poster Flag



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

When a user starts a thread and then replies to it later, it would be nice to have an "Original Poster" flag under their user name and in red to indicate they were the one who started the thread. This is nice for long discussions threads to know when the person who started the topic has weighed back in.

Here is how it looks on another forum I visit.


----------



## Doit2it (Jan 3, 2006)

+1 on this. It really helps when you are reading a long thread and want to keep up with who had the original question.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I also really like it in the forums I'm on that implement it, it's nice to know when the OP is involved, the version I've seen has a simple [OP] next to their name.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Add my vote in favor


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

++1. Here it is on another forum I frequent...


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

I think that the original poster flag would give further power to the false belief that the OP somehow has the right to moderate their own thread. I've seen OPs take their ball and go home too many times when the thread doesn't go the way the invisioned.


----------

